# Where is the best place to sit in a stadium?



## whiterabbit

I'm thinking of going to a rugby or football match for the first time and I just wondered where the best place to sit would be. I know it's a difficult question because every stadium is different but is there generally a best place to sit? Or is this a stupid question?


----------



## Kardax

For sports like that, closest to ground level, behind either team's bench is ideal (in my opinion). If you're close enough to hear the players cheer their own teammates on and complain about bad referee calls, you're in a good spot 

-Ryan


----------



## whiterabbit

Thanks Ryan.


----------



## brimontz

It depends on what you want to see. If you want to be able to have a good view of the entire field, sit higher up. Sometimes sitting close to field, you don't get a good view of what happens on the other side of the field.

Brian


----------



## Telharsic

In my experience of watching football (soccer) the action seems faster and more intense if you sit close to the pitch, but you can see the positional play and overall "shape" of the game if you sit higher up, but the game seems slower. At most football grounds there is a section (usually behind a goal) where the more vocal fans sit, and you often get a bit of "banter" near where they seat the away fans. So if you want noise, excitement and a fast game sit on the front row near the away fans, if you don't but want to appreciate the overall gameplay sit at the back.


----------



## Telharsic

Ah, yes, thats the Stretford End, traditionally where the most die hard fans go, but its probably calmed down a bit these days. I've been to Old Trafford a few times but sat in the away section (I support Manchester City for my sins, we've not won there in over 25 years.) What game are you going to see?


----------



## whiterabbit

I'm going to see a pre-season friendly against Inter Milan next Wednesday. I'd go and see a competitive match but the ticket prices are a bit steep these days. But hopefully it'll be a good game. I've not been to a football match before because it seemed a bit scary to go by myself. But I thought I'd grab this opportunity before I go back to university and I'm on the other side of the country.


----------

